# Op streek zijn



## ThomasK

Ik las net de vertaling van het nieuwste boek van Karen Armstrong [_De heilige natuur_](maar op zich is die achtergrondinfo irrelevant), en botste daar op de uitdrukking *"op streek zijn [naar iets]"* (p. 143). 

Nooit gehoord. Even de etymologie opgezocht en beseft dat "streek" wel meer betekenissen heeft, zoals "‘streep’, ‘strook’, ‘slag’ en ‘richting’". Verbazend op zich, vind ik, vond ik. Etymologiebank.nl meent dat "die terug te voeren zijn op een ‘ergens langsgaande beweging’".  Eén _pennestreek, _of in Vlaanderen eerder_ één pennentrek_ _, _heeft een grote impact. En_ judasstreken _hebben ook bij ons gevolgen. 

Wij zijn nooit _op streek _naar iets. Jullie wel? We zijn wel op weg of onderweg. Nu ja, in Vlaanderen zijn we ook nooit _van streek_, we zijn alleen _de (onze?) kluts kwijt_. ;-)


----------



## matakoweg

Ik ken de uitdrukking 'op streek zijn' wel al gebruik ik hem niet vaak. Het betekent zoiets als 'goed bezig zijn'. Het zal wel met de richtingen van het kompas te maken hebben, die vroeger streken genoemd werden. 'Op streek zijn' is dan de juiste richting houden en van streek zijn, de verkeerde kant op gaan. 
Maar 'op streek naar iets' ken ik weer niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante info! Streken als windrichtingen: mij niet bekend, maar zou kunnen en zou perfect verklaren wat het betekent.

Ik moet eerlijk zeggen: ik kan de uitdrukking in het boek niet terugvinden... Ik dacht "goed op weg" zijn, maar jouw interpretatie klinkt mogelijk ietwat anders!


----------



## Red Arrow

ThomasK said:


> Wij zijn nooit _op streek _naar iets. Jullie wel? We zijn wel op weg of onderweg. Nu ja, in Vlaanderen zijn we ook nooit _van streek_, we zijn alleen _de (onze?) kluts kwijt_. ;-)


Misschien niet in _de Vlaanders_, maar in Vlaams-Brabant en Antwerpen zijn we wel degelijk soms van streek.

van streek zijn = over je toeren zijn = van slag zijn
(Die laatste uitdrukking associeer ik eerder met Nederland)

De kluts kwijt zijn = verward zijn

De uitdrukking _op street zijn_ ken ik niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk dat de emoties zelfs niet dezelfde zijn. Wij zijn nooit van streek. Volgens Genootschap Onze Taal  betekent het ‘angstig, zenuwachtig of ongerust zijn’, ‘uit je doen zijn’. Blijkbaar zoals een schip dat uit koers is of raakt. Dus denk ik aan iets als "verward zijn"... Het onze is dan forser, lijkt mij.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik begrijp niet helemaal wat je bedoelt. Begreep ik het goed en wordt de uitdrukking "van streek zijn" niet gebruikt in West-Vlaanderen?


----------



## ThomasK

Nee, hoor, ik hoor het hier niet (in het interfluvium tussen Schelde en Leie), maar ook niet in West- of Oost-Vlaanderen. Ik ben dan liever van streek dan de kluts kwijt. Dat laatste voelt in mijn ogen veel zwaarder aan...


----------



## Red Arrow

Rond Leuven gebruikt men beide uitdrukkingen. Bij "van streek zijn" verwacht ik dat er iemand plotseling is beginnen wenen. Opgekropte emoties die plots naar boven komen. Bij "de kluts kwijt zijn" denk ik aan iemand die iets aan het doen was, plots iets schokkend te horen krijgt en vervolgens niet meer de draad kan oppikken.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, ik kan jou volgen. In die zin zag ik dan "de kluts kwijt zijn" als forser...


----------

